# iPuppyone or Puppia?



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am looking for new harnesses for the chis .

Lion has a Park Avenue harness and I would love to get another, but I really don't like the fabric designs enough to get one of those. I like the Puppia style harnesses... The only ones I can find in stores are at Petco. Penny has one but it is an over the head style and I really hate it! I want to get Lion a Puppia step in harness, but I came across iPuppyone which looks the same but is less expensive. Does anyone use this brand of harness? Are they cheaply made?


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

We use iPuppyone, good quality. I've never used Puppia because I can't fathom spending that much on harnesses. Just my opinion though.

ETA: I tend to wait for them to clearance out "last seasons fashion" as my pups don't care to be on the leading edge of cute  Also, Pupincloset I think it is has free shipping all the time.


----------



## GramToMax (Jun 8, 2011)

Max has both and I don't see any difference in quality. They're both nicely made harnesses.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I have both and the quality on ipuppyone's is basically as good as Puppia, imo.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I use Puppia. Bought a few Ipuppyone. They are similar in quality, but I think Puppia is a bit better. Depends on if you want to save the money or not. Not a huge difference, so it just depends on preference, really. I have 2 Ipuppyones that I bought, they are too big for my pups. If anyone is interested, I'll sell them. Brand new, tags still attached.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay, just pulled the Ipuppyone's back out. There doesn't seem to be much difference in quality. They are just too big for my guys. One is the overhead, XS. About an 8 inch neck. Chest will go from 10 to about 13 inches. I also have a step in, XS. It has a 5/6 inch neck, 8 inch chest. The overheads run bigger than the step in, just as the Puppia's. I bought the step in hoping it would fit Jade, but it's too big. It fits Gia. But Gia doesn't need anymore harnesses, so if anyone wants it, it's up for grabs, along with the overhead.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

This is the XS step in. Will fit 3/3.5 lbs. It is TINY! Will not fit anything more than 3.5 lbs. 




























This is the XS overhead. Will fit 5 to 7 lbs. It fit Chance okay when he was a bit chubbier, but to loose/bulky on him now. 










Will sell for $8 each, shipping included.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

TLI said:


> This is the XS step in. Will fit 3/3.5 lbs. It is TINY! Will not fit anything more than 3.5 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love the girly one if no one else is interested. :hello1:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You are welcome to it. : ) I will PM you my Paypal addy, and you can send me your addy. : )


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

XS step in sold. : )


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

They sell the Velcro Puppia harness (not over the head) at a place in NW Portland called Hip Hound. I was just there and saw them, I see you live in Oregon somewhere.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am from Eugene and I will be in Portland in a few weeks.. I will check out that store!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

missy_r said:


> I am from Eugene and I will be in Portland in a few weeks.. I will check out that store!


It is probably the most fun dog store I've been in. It has so much and in all sizes. Kinda on the spendy side but lots of clearance when I was there.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

wish we had cool stores like that around here!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

TLI said:


> This is the XS step in. Will fit 3/3.5 lbs. It is TINY! Will not fit anything more than 3.5 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lion already has a camo harness, otherwise I would love to get this one


----------



## unicyclist (Jun 27, 2011)

I have just got a puppia for my little Bella and she is very small, so the XS only just fits. However she looks so cute in it. 

Bought it from eBay for only £12 so thought it was a real bargain. 

Very easy to fit and to adjust on the fly.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It's still up for grabs if anyone wants it.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I love the ipuppyone adjustable neck ones! They are called Flex. They fit my girls soooo well at the tightest neck setting. Izzie has such a skinny neck that nothing was fitting her. 

ipuppyone Flex adjustable neck harness (took these last week)-

















Izzie is 3.5 lbs and Bella is 6.6 lbs. Izzie uses an XS, and Bella a S. Izzie also fits into the step in one, cuz she doesn't have much of a chest either. The XS's on Izzie seem to be a lil big in the neck area.

I just took these pics of her to show the difference-
ipuppyone step in-

























ipuppyone-

















Puppia-


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I cant vote yet since i only have the puppia step ins, but am waiting on the flex ipuppyones coming any day now.
I love all the designs for the puppia step ins, but the sizes are crap!
The smalls are too big for my 3 xs would likely be too small, so am getting the xs ipuppyone harnesses.
Daisy is 4lbs 7, Darla is 5lbs and Dillon is 5lbs.3
I normally wouldnt get over head ones, but since these adjust hopefully the dogs wont mind them.
I almost lost Darla cause she slipped out her puppia so have gone right off them now.
I cant wait to get these new ones and try them on the dogs.
Very cute designs too!

Loving the pics of Bella and Izzie wearing them, gives a good idea of what mine will be like.
They are adorable!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

iPuppyone defo gets my vote now, love them!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Voted for ipuppyone as well. Kahlua and Tequila share the Small; they have very different body types but their harness adjusts well to suit them both.


----------



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

I would love to buy your camo harness but im in England


----------

